# Branded takeaway cups suppliers?



## cliffeden

Does anyone know where we can get our own branded takeaway cups printed that don't cost an arm and a leg and don't require us to buy thousnads and thousands?

We are currently using cups from our coffee bean supplier but when we're at a big event with several coffee suppliers, we want people walking round with our cups.


----------



## radion_auto

I've looked into this too, there seems to be a real gap in the market for small product runs of printed paper cups. I made a few enquiries but drew a bit of a blank to be honest. The nearest i found was a supplier willing to do a custom print for 50,000 units - however this was more than i could store at the time. I worked out it would have been 2 full pallets worth of stock, and that was per-size too!

Did you manage to find anything better?


----------



## radion_auto

This is the best i managed to find: http://innsupplies.com/disposable/paper-cups. I gave them a call, and as the note suggests, you need to take a large quantity to set up the print. Fine if you're an established coffee shop, but if you need takeaway cups for a new venture it's a bit hard to commit to this many!


----------



## funinacup

Might be worse giving Vegware a ring. They seem like good people to deal with, and they might be open to smaller runs.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## radion_auto

Thanks, i'll give them a try. I can see their point of view too though, most of these cups are imported and it must be a lot of work to set up a custom print job. Shame though, a real gap in the market!


----------



## funinacup

I just had a look at Vegware branded cups. They'll do you 1000 cups for 280 with a 3 week lead time. This makes the cups around 28p each.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## radion_auto

That's a handy option to have - i never knew companies would do this for such tiny print runs. Great for promo companies, probably a bit on the pricey side for smaller coffee vendors though. Would be interested to hear feedback from anyone that used this service?

8 times the price of regular unprinted cups though... wow


----------



## seeq

I guess the issue is printing on a paper coffee cup is quite specialist, it would ideally have to be done before the cup itself is constructed.

I would consider ordering a load of plain cups and get stickers made, either small ones with your brand on, or you may be able to get some made to a size that would wrap round the whole cup. Would be far cheaper for smaller batches.


----------



## radion_auto

I wonder what the cost would be on getting printed sleeves instead - these must be far easier to produce? You could then just use plain white cups with them. might be a cheaper solution?


----------

